# does anyone use square for accepting cc payments



## countrygurl (Dec 23, 2002)

thinking about squareup for accepting cc payment, does anyone have an opinion?


----------



## Debijo (Dec 6, 2011)

They are great! No monthly service charge, money deposited to my bank account on time.


----------



## clovis (May 13, 2002)

I don't really have a need for it, but isn't that cool?

If I did have a need, I'd be looking into that for sure!!! 

Why couldn't they have come out with those when I needed one?

FWIW, I can see those being *very* useful and popular for vendors at places like farmer's markets, flea markets, swap meets and the like.


----------



## pilot8532 (Jul 31, 2011)

I use square and have never had any problems. Ever businessperson should have an account with them. They fund within 3 days. Great product.


----------



## Bandit (Oct 5, 2008)

At the last Brimfield Flea Market , the couple in the next booth to My wife had one and they loved it , We plan on getting it to use with our portable gemstone mining sluices , at the last small fair , I had quite a few ask if we took credit cards .
I believe the little doohickey is free from them , but also available at the apple store for like $ 10.00 .
On a Hot Dog Vending Forum ( I bounce all around the Net ) a vendor got one and had just put the visa sign up and His first customer ( to see and use it ) asked You take CC ? instead of the two dog's and a coke order , they called there office and ended up with a $ 24. + order .


----------



## FrogTacos (Oct 25, 2011)

I got one, tested it out with my own credit card (Insane I know!) - it took a couple days longer to get my deposit than I was expecting but otherwise no issues.

I do not have an in-state bank, therefore no easy way to get cash deposited, so, when I start selling goats my customers can bring their debit cards (instead of racking up ATM fees) and I can swipe their cards right in front of them in my own front yard.

They are also right handy for the home-based businesses like Pampered Chef, Avon, etc


----------



## Murramarang (Dec 18, 2011)

We signed up and are waiting on the free gizmo to arrive.

My wife runs a cake decorating business...and we are hoping to sell stuff from our new farm, as well as hobby odds and sods. Being able to take credit cards is a huge advantage for us....and the fees seem very reasonable.


----------

